# Is this comb as effective as an undercoat rake?



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

So I know furminater is not good for goldens. And I have this metal comb that i use as his primary brush. I love it but problem is that my guy has tons of spay coat that this comb hardly touches. Reading about the undercoat rake it really sounds very much like the comb I use in terms of the little bristles. How is the function of a rake different?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would get him checked for thyroid + look into his dog food.

I don't see that as spay coat as much as really damaged and unhealthy coat for an almost 2 year old. I'd call that a sparse coat.

Using that comb all over to strip coat - my issue is it can scratch and irritate your dog's skin. Some people get over enthusiastic while ripping away at their dogs coats and I'm like... would they brush their own hair that way?  

Health starts from inside - make sure he's eating a good quality food and make sure there's nothing messing with his hormones or immune system that's taking a toll on his coat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I posted a picture of an undercoat rake in your other thread.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My opinion, I don't think the comb and the undercoat rake are intended for the same purpose. The comb goes through the coat to get it untangled and smoothed, the undercoat rake pulls out the loose undercoat. Totally different purpose. You need both.


----------

